# New Pokemon Manga - People Transform Into Pokemon



## Raiser (Apr 8, 2011)

This spring, a new Pokémon manga debuted. There have been Pokémon manga before, but nothing like this. Title Poké Reburst, this manga features humans changing into Pocket Monsters.

It's supposed to be a more mature take on Pocket Monsters and features a main character named Ryouga, who hails from a town where people live with Pokémon. Characters can change into Pokémon, as evident by the above manga scan, which reads, "...into Zekrom." Zekrom is the mascot for Pokémon White, the most recent Pocket Monsters game.

Pokémon fans are following the manga's development closely. But, what's more starting than this more adult spin on Pokémon is the fan that this took three years to plan and create. Isn't three years in the making a little...long?

As one Japanese netizen stated today, "Why do Japanese people always have to brag how long things take?"[/p]



Source
(Visit Source for larger image)

Yeah... no. Reminds me of those seasons of Digimon where the tamers transformed into Digimon.
Hopefully they make the best of it if they're truly going for a "more adult spin".


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 8, 2011)

So this could show the origin of Zekrom...
But still... *WTF PEOPLE BECOMING POKEMON WTF?*
The last time I saw this happen was in the episode where Ash turned into Pikachu...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2011)

So now Pokemon is copying Digimon


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> So now Pokemon and copying Digimon



Wait for the pokemon to learn their bankai it's gonna be epic!!!



Spoiler



hahahahahahahahahaha.............like if pokemon could get more epic than charmeleon evolving to charizard. that was their epic climax. true story.


----------



## Raiser (Apr 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> The last time I saw this happen was in the episode where Ash turned into Pikachu...


I remember that episode well.


Spoiler



[youtube]OUuLfHQBK1E[/youtube]


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 8, 2011)

This could be cool. I wonder if it'll involve some kind of mutagen and grotesque transformation scenes like the parasite eve games. And redesigns too.

This could be rattatta evolving into raticade: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNL8b6Sm3SE


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 8, 2011)

this is shit
pokemon special is mature enough


----------



## Jolan (Apr 8, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> This could be cool. I wonder if it'll involve some kind of mutagen and grotesque transformation scenes like the parasite eve games. And redesigns too.
> 
> This could be rattatta evolving into raticade: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNL8b6Sm3SE


That is kind of badass. I'd love to see a seinen pokemon manga.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 8, 2011)

People transform into Pokémon? Well, I suppose this is good news in a way. Lots of people online seem to fancy the pants off Gardevoir.


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2011)

What the fuck is this, Power Rangers?


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who is pretty excited about this? I think it's awesome!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 8, 2011)

And.. Poken00bs flock to the thread, apparent by the number of people viewing it.

Seriously? What is this?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm personally glad for this. Now Pokemon will hopefully become an anime series instead of a cartoon (I'm not calling it not-anime, I'm calling it childish)...


----------



## megawalk (Apr 8, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> So now Pokemon is copying Digimon


lies...
only Digimon Frontier and Tamers (near end) showed this
the rest is just the usual stuff


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 8, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I'm personally glad for this. Now Pokemon will hopefully become an anime series instead of a cartoon (I'm not calling it not-anime, I'm calling it childish)...



They're not going to turn this into an anime. I mean, the original manga (Pokemon Special) was great and mature, but they did not adapt that and instead went to their own story.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 8, 2011)

Coughlackofideascough


----------



## DryYoshi (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy dodo, that's intense!
Now they just need to put it in the anime


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 8, 2011)

I've read the first chapter and this is nothing special. The art is mediocre and so is the story, it's nothing more than your average shounen manga but with Pokemon in it :/

Edit: I'm really surprised people are only hearing about this now, this has been out for a while now...


You can read the first chapter here (legally).


----------



## Coto (Apr 8, 2011)

Since black & white version I think Gamefreak & Nintendo finally found out what they were doing wrong:

Pokémon must be aimed for those once were young people which now are adults.


----------



## shito (Apr 8, 2011)

pretty sure it's a spin-off, and only in manga form, there's nothing to do with the main series, at least that's what i think.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 8, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> I've read the first chapter and this is nothing special. The art is mediocre and so is the story, it's nothing more than your average shounen manga but with Pokemon in it :/
> 
> Edit: I'm really surprised people are only hearing about this now, this has been out for a while now...


... Nothing, special? So, its just like a basic manga, just with pokemon. I really hope they adapt this to anime!


----------



## Windaga (Apr 8, 2011)

For those of you complaining about the lack of ideas: The whole "humans turning into pokemon" has been done before. Multiple times. Started about 6 years ago. In fact, they even made a spin off series about it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 8, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> For those of you complaining about the lack of ideas: The whole "humans turning into pokemon" has been done before. Multiple times. Started about 6 years ago. In fact, they even made a spin off series about it.
> 
> *snip


Yes, but this one has mutating, thus, its cooler...


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 8, 2011)

This looks incredibly banal and derivative, which seems fairly typical for the present state of the franchise.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope they transform and never turn back, it would be shitty if they turned into pokemon for one battle and then turned back. Also where would the legendaries come in?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 8, 2011)

Am I the only one that seems to think that this is a very bad idea? I can see the game, but a manga.....


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 8, 2011)

They really are running out of ideas, aren't they...?


----------



## Windaga (Apr 8, 2011)

There's also a a manga based on Mystery Dungeon:






And they had anime episodes about the series.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes, but this one has mutating, thus, its cooler...



Not really cooler, just different. The idea of becoming a Pokemon, whether it's temporary or not, isn't new. If anything, this is just a different approach to it. I don't see why people are jumping and calling it unoriginal or bad - you'd actually have to read it to know that.


----------



## Devin (Apr 8, 2011)

The Pokemon mystery dungeon manga was pretty good TBH.


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 8, 2011)

If they make a T-Rated Pokemon game, I'd need new pants.


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 8, 2011)

You know what they could do? They could do it like they did with majora's mask, where some evil guy turns ash/main guy into different pokemans through curses that he needs to overcome. For example, link becomes a deku scrub, poke guy becomes a seedot or something. Link becomes a goron, poke guy becomes a snorlax. Link becomes a zora, poke guy becomes a golduck. (I'm just pulling similar pokemans out of my ass here, I'm sure there's some that are even closer)

Of course, that could make it end up like starfox adventures, cloning zelda and not really having anything to do with its roots. Maybe if they made it a standard RPG battle system or even an arpg like, well, mystery dungeon.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 8, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> You know what they could do? They could do it like they did with majora's mask, where some evil guy turns ash/main guy into different pokemans through curses that he needs to overcome. For example, link becomes a deku scrub, poke guy becomes a seedot or something. Link becomes a goron, poke guy becomes a snorlax. Link becomes a zora, poke guy becomes a golduck. (I'm just pulling similar pokemans out of my ass here, I'm sure there's some that are even closer)


Majora's Mask just turned Link into a Deku Scrub.


----------



## coolness (Apr 8, 2011)

pokemon mystery dungeon


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh right, he got the other magic masks from others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, you know, something like that. I haven't played MM for a while.


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 8, 2011)

lol this is just an fail, pokemon has lost it , its bad enough they keep dragging on the anime by adding new regions that pop up from no where and 150+ more pokemon and the same story line , new gyms , a new evil team , ash beats the evil team , go to the pokemon tournament things and end up losing in the tournament like he has done in every single other tournament. and now people turning into pokemon? ive give up on pokemon. imo pokemon is going down hill.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 8, 2011)

Defeats the purpose of the Gotta Catch Em All motto


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2011)

Even outside of pokémon mystery dungeon, people becoming pokémon isn't a new concept.
It's happened in the anime a couple of times to my knowledge, like the infamous Ashachu or some guy turned into a lickilicky by darkrai in one of the movies.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 8, 2011)

Thay said that 3 years was a heck of a long time to develop this, well poket monsters(the gb game was in development long before the gb even came out(20 years I think). they planned to release it for super nintendo but the graphics the game was built around were out dated, so they decided to release it for the GB.


----------



## DarkLG (Apr 8, 2011)

I think their just running out of ideas lol. This is really just copying something Digimon did sometime back.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 8, 2011)

i honetly dont care. i love the manga/anime but now i think its meh it just feels like im watching/reading the same thing.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 8, 2011)

my bad double post 

*Posts merged*

they should call this pocket rangers


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to guess since this manga is meant to push the new games that the kid is actually Zoroark or Zorua the pokemon with the ability to transform itself at will. :T His eyes tell me this.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 8, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> People transform into Pokémon? Well, I suppose this is good news in a way. Lots of people online seem to fancy the pants off Gardevoir.


It's not something new, since they implanted that concept in Pokemon Mystery dungeon.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 8, 2011)

POKEMON!
Forever united as one!
POKEMON!
And thus let your spirit evolve!
For those who don't know, its the English Digimon season 4 theme with Pokemon replacing the Digimon lyrics


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 8, 2011)

This just screams Digimon Frontier, but since everyone has pretty much disowned that particular series I will allow Nintendo to believe their idea is original.

And seriously, this isn't the only time there's been a bizzare manga spin-off of a video game, much less Pokemon. I just wish we had someone working on an anime adaptation of Pokemon Special instead of wasting money on this garbage.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 8, 2011)

This sounds like a mix of Digimon and Mystery Dungeon only it could end up being better. I hope some translators get onto this manga when it's released because I'd love to start reading it.

By the way for all those that say that this won't be an Anime later on down the road there is a possibility that it will depending on it's success. Pokemon Special has the same basic concept as the Anime we watch now only more mature and follows closer to the Video Games. This is sort of a new "idea" in a sense that we haven't seen it done this way in a Pokemon Manga yet.

And 3 years isn't even that long to develop the Manga. The person who probably started this Manga Idea was just another person who had an apartment and a low pay job. He probably had to wait a while to actually find a way to get this Idea out and get funded to make this manga.


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 8, 2011)

As a Pokemon master this thread pleases me greatly.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 8, 2011)

My first reaction - "WUT"

My reaction later - "MUST READ"

At least it sounds different.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 9, 2011)

OOPs never mind
request a delete


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 9, 2011)

This isn't new. They did this with that dungeon game or whatever.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 9, 2011)

Bill had turned into a pokemon with his machine thingy >.> lol


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 9, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Yeah... no. Reminds me of those seasons of Digimon where the tamers transformed into Digimon.
> Hopefully they make the best of it if they're truly going for a "more adult spin".



That's exactly what I thought when I read the article!


----------

